# Crazy Glue on Carbon?



## hambike (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a stick-on logo on my carbon frame that has lost some of its adhesive and is peeling away. Is a dab of crazy glue safe on clear-coated carbon? I have this mental image of something like the acid blood from the Alien movies boring a hole through the tube wall, then through the other side, then dripping down to the BB and destroying the axle - you get the picture!


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Krazy glue is fine on carbon. Once the resin is cured in the oven, it's pretty resistant to a LOT of things.


----------



## cxl98904 (Apr 30, 2010)

i used clear nail polish works fine and able to get it off w/ nail polish remover w/out damaging clear coat


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you tried contact cement? Might be a little easier to work with than crazy glue.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Crazy Glue, (AKA cyanoacrylate or CA for short). Fine on carbon. You can get thick, thin, medium viscosities, toughened, etc. Also can use accelerator to quicken the setting process. There's a bit of an art to using this stuff.

It will come off with commercial remover or acetone, neither of which will damage carbon.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

hambike said:


> I have a stick-on logo on my carbon frame that has lost some of its adhesive and is peeling away. Is a dab of crazy glue safe on clear-coated carbon? I have this mental image of something like the acid blood from the Alien movies boring a hole through the tube wall, then through the other side, then dripping down to the BB and destroying the axle - you get the picture!


Be careful because that is exactly what will happen. When that happens run like hell because a large explosion will soon follow.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

your carbon will ass-plode all over the place


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

looigi said:


> Crazy Glue, (AKA cyanoacrylate or CA for short). Fine on carbon. You can get thick, thin, medium viscosities, toughened, etc.


Here's a good source for small quantities of different viscosities. Good stuff, and I've glued a carbon camera tripod which worked really well. Still going strong several years later.


----------



## hambike (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess we can conclude that Crazy Glue is "safe and effective when used as prescribed by your doctor." 

Issue pretty much closed I think.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Little did I realize the appropriate timing of this post. To my dismay, I discovered a small two inch scratch along the side of top tube of my C'dale Synapse Carbon bike yesterday morning. I just happened to have some medium viscosity black CA glue in my shop I use on some woodworking projects. Using a smalI sharp awl, I applied a thin bead in the scratch and then hit with the accelerator to set the glue and then very lighly sanded with 1200 grit paper down to level. I followed that with some Maguires detail wax. The scratch has been filled in and only a trained eye can tell where the repair was made. I got lucky on this one.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

My experience is that super glue doesn't last very long before it gets brittle and crackily. Clear enamel of some variety looks better in the long run.


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

*Anyone taken to gluing on accessories?*

Has anyone taken to gluing on accessories (such as cyclocomputer sensors to forks) after using their out-of-the-box fixations to find the optimal mounting place, and then discarding the fixations (which are analogous to straps that are dangling AFTER you've found YOUR adjustment).

And Arlo wants to know if this trend has turned into a MOVEMENT.

With a Dremel tool, you'll never look at a piece of plastic the same way twice!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

SubRider said:


> Has anyone taken to gluing on accessories (such as cyclocomputer sensors to forks) after using their out-of-the-box fixations to find the optimal mounting place, and then discarding the fixations (which are analogous to straps that are dangling AFTER you've found YOUR adjustment).
> 
> And Arlo wants to know if this trend has turned into a MOVEMENT.
> 
> With a Dremel tool, you'll never look at a piece of plastic the same way twice!


For the very purpose you describe I use Shoe Goo. It's rubber cement on steroids. It's thick & goopy to use, but with care you can get a very neat looking job. I like to apply it using toothpicks. You'll have to let it dry overnight & it's also nice if you can clamp it, but I wouldn't worry so much about clamping if it's too difficult. It can also be removed with patience & strong fingernails &/or needle nosed pliers.


----------

